# Tankless water heater



## cassiem

I was trying to find out if you can use or buy tankless water heaters for campers, like they have for homes? They provide endless hot water and replace the traditional water heater. There is one product I found call hydro hot, but I think its only for motorhomes. Has anybody seen or heard about this type of water heater for 5ers or TT's?


----------



## kiteri

Check out this shower head... and it comes in 110... so you could install it in your travel trailer!

http://www.tanklesswaterheater.com/products2.html#laser1

You could use your current small water heater for dishes and such and this for showers!


----------



## ctfortner

Hey, never thought of that. Very interesting.


----------



## grace

That is warm water shower idea that looks great to me. I have never seen anything like that before. That's a fantastic way to get some warm water in an easy manner. On Saturday's I always give the girls baths. So we have plenty of bathroom space. But we run out of hot water fast. I want to do two girls at one time. The thing I am always waiting for is hot water. Thanks for the wonderful solution to my unique problem.:clapping:


----------



## ctfortner

After further reading on this, I am not sure if it would work or not. The only one that runs on 110V uses 0 to 29A. I dont know how much it actually draws, but since most travel trailers have only 30Amp service, I dont think it would work out too well. You would probably have to shut everything else down while using hot water, at least the air conditioner, which draws the most current. Then you would get out of a hot shower to a hot camper, wifey would not approve :shocked:


----------



## glfortner

Darn-If anyone finds out differently let us know-it would be great if you didn't have to turn off the air conditioner.


----------



## kiteri

How long of a shower do you all take in that tiny shower stall that shutting your airconditioner off would cause the camper to heat up..... hehehehehehehe.... just kidding!


----------



## ctfortner

Well, you know....long as it takes :thumbup1:. 

Down here in the summer, its 80 degrees at 10 oclock at night and the humidity is unreal, so it dont take long. You have to reserve 2 campsites, one to stay at, and the other to have your fire at, cause you cant get within a 100 feet of it, too HOT. Dont know about PA, but I have been to MN in July, and it was too cold to swim, well unless you have a lot of liquid courage in you.


----------



## kiteri

I wont tell you what it looks like that little yellow guy is doing in reference to how long it takes you in the shower..... hehehehehehehehe.... just kidding again!

My fellow is pretty handy with wiring and I could probably bribe him into wiring up a travel trailer so that 50 amp service could run both an airconditioner and this shower head... (assuming we can get a 50 amp campsite) but... we gotta get a travel trailer first...


----------



## ctfortner

Only when necessary :shocked: but thats supposed to be a plus to being married right? less time in the shower alone. 


> I wont tell you what it looks like that little yellow guy is doing in reference to how long it takes you in the shower..... hehehehehehehehe


Yeah, thats the other part, having 50 amp service at the campground. My ol man is an electrician and could probably do it, but usually if there is a clean bathhouse on site, we usually use that versus the camper. Not enough room in the camper shower for 2 :rolling-eyes:


----------



## grace

You guys are smart as whips. You figured out the correct amount of wiring needed for it. You've been discussing showing and being married. I usually take 30 - 40 minutes in the shower. I have so many important things to do. ( shaving, shampooing, conditioning, and using huge amounts of scented shower stuff. Then I smell decent, again.:rolling-eyes:


----------



## kiteri

Well, Grace, the bugs must flock to you if you use all that while you are camping... they probably think you are a big flower!!!


----------



## mailfire99

Smells good all the way over here hehe..

and yeah, while that does all sound good about the water heater, I dont think it would be very practical right now, but I wouldnt be suprised if more is coming on this in the future.


----------



## grace

Yeah - you're right. I am a big stinky flower. When I was camping I didn't use any of that. I actually smelled constantly of lake water. We didn't have any shower in the camper bus. I was in the water all of the time. Now, I am never in it.


----------



## kiteri

Most of the "on demand" water heaters will tax a 30 amp service too much to run your AC and an on demand system if it is electric.

Don't the on demand systems that run on bottle propan consume A LOT of propane?


----------



## ctfortner

Well, the RV 500 made for RV's is different though. But this little jewel costs upwards of $900, so I dont think I will be getting one right now.



> Does the RV-500 use more propane than tank heaters?


To the contrary, the RV-500 is about 20% more efficient than tank heaters. And, because there is no standby heat loss, you may find that you are using 1/2 or less the amount of propane per gallon of hot water.


----------



## grace

I read all the information about the RV 500. It's more efficient and seems easy to use. The price is $900. though, which may be too much money for most people. Hey - for $900 I could more efficient too. I could get up early, cook for everybody, clean the house till it sparkles. Oh , I already do that.


----------



## middleton1202

I am waiting on the tech from Crossroads to call me about changing out a 6 gallon tank type water heater to a Eccotemp L10. Looks pretty simple but looks can be deceiving. Price on Eccotemp LD is around $200.00.


----------

